# hi also from south wales



## auto-photos (Dec 27, 2008)

hi guys hows it going. having recently accuired my vw t4 transporter i decided to join up on here. i have previously camped in tents only and having the van with a rock and roll bed is going to be great.

im looking for somewhere to camp in the t4 for a day or two over new years with my partner and our dog. 

preferably south wales and west wales. are there any great sites to go to , many thanks andrew


----------



## auto-photos (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for the great reception guys much appreciated.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Dec 27, 2008)

I think with it being Christmas the site is a little quiet today mate, I am sure there will be lots of friendly people welcoming you to the site very shortly.
In the meantime 

*Welcome Aboard* 

This is a great place to learn info and some fantastic wild spots


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi and welcome the site has been a little quiet of late, but i am shure it will liven up soon. enjoy your t4 and as for wild camp sites anywhere is wild.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Andrew, welcome aboard and enjoy yourself!!  It's a bit quiet at the moment!  We've only just got back ourselves and we are off again in another two weeks time!  For three weeks this time, with the dogs!   JIM!!


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Dec 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome aboard auto-photos keep on posting,seems to be a few vw owners signing up this weekAndy(yet another one)


----------



## lenny (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome Andrew hope you enjoy the site and your new van


----------



## Yogihughes (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry we are late welcoming you to the site Andrew.
I'm sure you will forgive us and end up enjoying the site and our friendship in the future times ahead.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Dec 29, 2008)

auto-photos said:


> hi guys hows it going. having recently accuired my vw t4 transporter i decided to join up on here. i have previously camped in tents only and having the van with a rock and roll bed is going to be great.
> 
> im looking for somewhere to camp in the t4 for a day or two over new years with my partner and our dog.
> 
> preferably south wales and west wales. are there any great sites to go to , many thanks andrew



Check out this forum you may find a suitable sleepyspot here www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------

